# modifier 59



## NJcoder (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, would i use a modifier 59 on the 2nd p/c when coding both 90765 (IV) & 90772 (injection)?  I got an edit so thought it was appropriate to use mod. 59.
Thanks.


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Would it be possible to provide any further details of the procedures done?


----------



## NJcoder (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, sorry.  patient rec'd IV Morphine in ER then injection of Tordal.


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 4, 2008)

If the Toradol injection was actually done SubQ/ IM, I believe it would be considered a separate site and would add "59" to 90772.


----------

